# سؤال لمهندسوا الصحيات في دبي



## eyadinuae (20 يونيو 2015)

كلنا يعلم انه منذ عام تقريبا شرعت دبي بتطبيق حزمة من قرارات وانظمة الابنية الخضراء ومنها استخدام السخانات الشمسية المركزية او السخانات الجوفية geothermal وغيرها .
سؤالي هو كيف يتم توزيع الماء الحار في المبنى السكني او المكتبي .. وكيف تكون عدادات المياه هل يتم وضع عدادين مياه لكل شقة مثلا واحد للماء الحار وواحد للماء البارد ؟ 
اكون شاكرا اذا تفظل احدكم بارفاق schematic لمشروع موافق عليه هنا في دبي ..
ورمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير ..


----------



## afou2d (20 يوليو 2015)

الساخنات الشمسيه لا تطبق الا اذا كان يوجد مالك واحد لنفس المبنى عشان منركبشى اصلا عداد للمياه الساخنه ..... يعنى السخانات الشمسيه تركب للفلل او سكن العمال او شقق فندقيه مش بيكون فيها لا عداد مياه ولا عداد كهرباء اصلا . من الاخر مفيش عدادت للمياه الساخنه


----------



## eyadinuae (21 يوليو 2015)

afou2d قال:


> الساخنات الشمسيه لا تطبق الا اذا كان يوجد مالك واحد لنفس المبنى عشان منركبشى اصلا عداد للمياه الساخنه ..... يعنى السخانات الشمسيه تركب للفلل او سكن العمال او شقق فندقيه مش بيكون فيها لا عداد مياه ولا عداد كهرباء اصلا . من الاخر مفيش عدادت للمياه الساخنه



بارك الله بكم على الجواب ..
هل يوجد بدائل عن السخانات الشمسية المركزية في دبي بالنسبة للابنية الكبيرة التي تتبع المالك . ؟


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (21 يوليو 2015)

ممكن نحط العداد على وصلة المياه البارد الداخل للسخان


----------



## afou2d (13 أغسطس 2015)

من حوالى 6 شهور كنت بصمم مشروع غرف فندقيه G+16 فى الخليج التجارى .... البلديه طلبت سخانات شمسيه طبقا للتعميم الجديد ..... بس انا استخدمت سخانات مركزيه على السطح بتشتغل بالغاز وقدمت exception انى معنديش مساحه كافيه على السطح للساخانات الشمسيه واننى لن استهلك كهرباء لتسخين المياه وهستعمل غاز ..... وفى النهايه وفقوا على المشروع.


----------

